# Upgrade CPU G4 QS- Quelles options?



## tamam123 (15 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à upgrader le processeur d'un G4 Quicksilver 733 Mhz vers quelque chose d'un peu plus robuste (min 1Ghz). Or il semble que aujourd'hui il soit difficile de trouver des revendeurs de processeurs pour ce type de machine (du moins en Europe).... 

Est ce que vous auriez un contact à me donner d'une boutique, ou éventuellement un privé, qui propose ce genre de produit? 

Merci d'avance de votre réponse!


----------



## Invité (16 Novembre 2010)

Un gros bon plan LA.

Enfin a confirmer, mon Allemand est assez faible quand même&#8230;


----------



## tamam123 (17 Novembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour le lien!

Autrement, des boutiques proposent aussi des processeurs de G4?


----------



## didgar (17 Novembre 2010)

Salut !

Tu peux tenter l'overclock à 933 Mhz ( au delà il faudrait que ton proc soit déjà certifié à 933 mais faut pas rêver ) ça ne coûte rien à part un fer à souder et de la minutie. Je l'ai fait plusieurs fois et ça tourne assez bien sous réserve d'utiliser une pâte thermique de très bonne qualité.

=> http://power-mac-g4.com/g4quicksilverclockup.html

La carte proc suggérée par *Invité* peut être un très bon plan mais je crains que les enchères ne montent bien au delà de la valeur de la machine ...

A+

Didier

[edit] Si tu n'as pas d'expérience ni en démontage de carte proc ni en "micro" soudure, oublie cette possibilité car tu risques de faire plus de mal qu'autre chose. Bien qu'ayant une certaine "expérience" dans le domaine, j'ai déjà "cassé" une pastille sur une carte proc ... et après pour récupérer l'affaire on peut y arriver mais c'est moins simple ;-) [/edit]


----------



## didgar (17 Novembre 2010)

Re !

=> http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/78122/cat/56

Tu récupères la carte proc et tu revends le reste 

A+

Didier


----------



## Invité (17 Novembre 2010)

didgar a dit:


> Re !
> 
> => http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/78122/cat/56
> 
> ...



Bon plan ça !


----------



## tamam123 (17 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour les plans!! Je vais jeter un coup d'oeil


----------



## tamam123 (18 Novembre 2010)

didgar a dit:


> Tu peux tenter l'overclock à 933 Mhz ( au delà il faudrait que ton proc soit déjà certifié à 933 mais faut pas rêver )



Salut, est ce que j'ai un moyen de savoir à combien peut monter mon processeur? Il est dit dans le lien que tu m'as donné qu'il éviter les overclocking supérieurs à 100 Mhz... Basé sur quoi?

Merci!


----------



## didgar (18 Novembre 2010)

Salut !



tamam123 a dit:


> Salut, est ce que j'ai un moyen de savoir à combien peut monter mon processeur? Il est dit dans le lien que tu m'as donné qu'il éviter les overclocking supérieurs à 100 Mhz... Basé sur quoi?
> 
> Merci!



Basé sûrement sur l'expérience de l'auteur !

En "circulation" ( revendus si tu préfères ) j'ai un 733@867, un 933@1067, un 867@933 ( pas réussi à lui faire prendre le gigahertz ). Actuellement, je "prépare" un 733@933 ( en fait j'en avais deux en prépa mais une CM m'a lâché ! ).

Les procs sans cache L3 ( 733 & 800 de mémoire ) sont a priori plus "stables", ceux avec cache L3 plus sensibles. Si tu veux savoir à combien ton proc est certifié, tu enlèves le rad, tu essuies soigneusement la pâte thermique* sur le proc et tu regardes la référence qui est notée dessus.

S'il y a "733" sur cette ref, tu peux monter sans pb à 800 voire 867. Plus haut c'est au petit bonheur la chance. J'ai deux 733 qui tourne à 933 sans pb ceci dit il faut voir si ça "tient" et faire des tests étendus genre export vidéo, conversion de format audio ou tout autre truc qui pousse le CPU dans ses derniers retranchements pendant un bon moment.

Des fois on peut avoir du bol ! J'ai un MDD bi-867 dont les procs sont certifiés 933 => overclock à 1Ghz direct donc me retrouve avec un bi-1Ghz 

* Avant de remonter ton rad, tu enlèves l'espèce de pad thermique en alu "collé" d'origine sur le rad, tu nettoies sa surface avec grand soin, tu déposes au milieu du proc l'équivalent d'un grain de riz de pâte thermique de qualité ( arctic silver 5 ) et c'est fini.

A+

Didier


----------

